# Well I did it - I will be living in the goat barn forever!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, against the wishes of my husband, I have decided definately to keep the little doeling that was born last night, and I am looking to trade the buckling born yesterday for a different Nigerian buckling of different lines - or.......

So here we go - 

I have agreed to help someone out by our old house and let her borrow 3 goats for the day so that she doesn't loose her zoning on the land she owns. SO when I went to load the kennel up, I told hubby that I needed to load both of the medium kennels. He asked why as I chose the 3 smaller so they would all fit in one kennel......

"well hun, I need the other kennel tommorrow"

"why"

"just cause"

"WHY"

"no reason"

"W - H - Y"

hiding behind the truck - "cause I am bringing home a new goat"

"What the H*$$"

"but it is a Nubian"

"GEEZ- not even a small one. Can we eat those ones?"

"No, it is one that I will breed over winter to be able to milk - it is like our spotted girl"

"N-O"

"Y-E-S"

"what ever" and he storms off.

Then later - 

"We don't have a boy big enough to breed a large girl"

"I know"

"So what is going to breed them"

"Ummmmm :slapfloor: (busted) I am going to try to trade the buckling for a Large breed buck/ling"

"F(&^" and he is gone :help: LOL!

So needless to say, he is not happy, but he isn't saying anything either!

The doeling was born in early May and is full blood Nubian, Cinnamon in color, and is about 60 pounds already. I will post pics when I get her home!

I haven't found a male yet, but hopefully soon!

Allison


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O Boy! :hammer: 


He'll get over it soon enough....can't wait to see your new girl.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
like a convo that will happen here soon as soon as i find my standard sized doe
way too funny
but FYI
i had a pyg buck that bred a nub/boer doe
where there's a will there's a way
i've even seen a doe lay down for a smaller buck
sooooooooooo
maybe you don't need a standard buck if all you care about is the milk production


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, I "get" the goat addition thing, but you are going to keep a buck to service 1 doe?I will go way out on this limb here, and agree with hubby. Why not just take her back to the breeder to be bred? Seems more cost effective to me. Besides, isn't a Nubian buck kind of nasty tempered in rut? :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to say I also am with hubby ---- I saw a nubian buck in person --- :shocked: HUGE! he was like a mini horse! you don't need him getting loose and breeding your nigerians.

best to breed her to a nigerian or take her somewhere to get bred.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The buck would not be just for her 

I also have another Nubian, Alpine X, and 2 Boer/Saanan cross does. So he would have 5 girls :greengrin:

The way that my fencing is set up, I have 2 pens that are seperated by my driveway. Each is about 3-4 acres with 10 foot game fencing. The boys will be in one pen with the 2 wethers and the girls and horses will be in the other pen :thumb:

Here is what my herd looks like now -

AGS Nigerian does - 
Joy
Ginger
Snow White
Blanca
Unnamed new doeling

Unregistered Nigerians -
Twilight
Sherbert

Pygmy - 
Daisie (pregnant)

Nubian - 
Trisha
unnamed doeling

Alpine X - 
Dora (milker)

Boer X - 
Boots
Lola
Flopsy (for sale)

Bucks / Bucklings

AGS registered Nigerians - 
Turner
unnamed buckling (for sale or trade)

Boer/Nigerian/Saanan 
unnamed spotted buckling (for sale)
unnamed white buckling (for sale)

wethers -
Saki
Edward


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allison......... :slapfloor: that was a real witty ,,sneaky,,under handed,  naughty naughty,hush ,hush,shame shame on you , thing to do to hubby... ..but it is a real funny way you did it......... :dance: ........... If you have 5 for him to bred that's not to bad.. :shrug: :shades:................anywayz........gotta love ya. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Hope hubby is OK now............  kiss and make up...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh, just realized I forgot to add the twin bucklings that are 2 weeks old. I will edit the original post for them!

Yah, hubby was fine with it by bed time, and even helped me unload the empty kennel into my truck this morning.

Oh guess what else.... I bought a BRAND new disbudding box - never used, just like the ones from Jeffers - all nice wood for $50.00 today. It is beautiful. It was a local girl that had saanans and she bought it for her and her friend and they both got out of goaties - my gain! Woo Hoo! I am so happy to use it tonight. I have LOTS of little ones to do!

oh - and it is 5 "for now" LOL :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kelebek :thumb: :dance: :dance: :thumbup: so glad to hear it ....you go girl........ :stars:

you do have a good husband,he is very forgiving....... :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad everything worked out ok. I was going to suggest a computer :type: and web cam so we could keep you company in the barn; wouldn't want you in the barn without people to talk to. :wink: Then again, maybe it's more sane, just to talk to the goats!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

nubian bucks are not nasty if raised properly
i had a nub buck years ago and he was not overly friendly but he knew who was boss
when he was 2 years old and in rut and i was "cycling" he tried to make me one of his ladies
i let him know immediately that i was not to be pushed around
he never bothered me again
now
i will say that i have been totally terrorized by a boer buck
he was just plain mean tho


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

heavenlyhaven......It's good to know that I'm not the only one that has had the unwanted attention of my buck at that time! Odd how they can sense that too! :shocked:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You really could not help yourself...could you!!! :ROFL: Sounds like a nice little herd you'll have though! Congrats!!! And i'm sure your hubby will soon be wanting to pet the new ones.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So here is the funniest thing. I picked up the nubian - by the way she is so cute but LOUD!!! Hubby calls me... 

"where is the place that borrowed the three goats today?"

"6 blocks from the shop (our business that he runs)"

"what's the address"

"why"

"cause I am going over there"

"Why???"

"cause I was going to pick them up" (mind you this is 3 hours before they were going to be brought back to him.

"Why"

"Because I want them back" 

:shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: 

Tell me that is not hilarious. He was freaking worried about them!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Tell me this man does not like the goats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh....that is hilarious!!! You should have told him to go check on them to see if they're alright and see what he said! :ROFL: To funny!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha! *rolls eyes*

You should have snuck them in before he saw. 'Sides, don't you know it's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission?
*laughs* Good luck on your endeavors!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, at least you know he loves them!!! " I want them back" :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Since all of this happened, I bought a Nubian buck, 4 nigerian does, and HE bought me a buck - :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

way to go.........Allison...........you have made great progress with hubby.......haven't you.... :ROFL: :leap:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

well Allison, I guess he came around pretty good huh?? You came out good!!! No barn for you! :ROFL:


----------

